# Finaly found out what these lil gem's are (homeomma sp.



## MichiganHerp (Oct 17, 2004)

i have been on a never ending serch to find out exactly what these are....i found them for the first time last night on a web page ....but all i can say is they are now my new fav T and are a wonderful lil gem to keep i have 5 of them and love them all ......scientific name on these guy as fallows..(Homeomma Brazilianum) identified by (chamberlin 1917)...but other then, that i cant find anything on them other then i know they like to burrow and and are from the andies mountains in brazil.....and they are pretty docile.


i hope you like them as much as me   

Homeomma brazilianum (female)he name is *zoe*






thanks for looking


----------



## Bearo (Oct 18, 2004)

nice  how big?

are they Homeomma sp. "Blau" and have got a sientific name now or is it another spider in the same genus?


----------



## priZZ (Oct 18, 2004)

I think both of You speak about the species, that are available under the name _*Homoeomma sp. "blue"*_, but they are also sold under another variety of names: _*Paraphysa sp.*_, _*Grammostola sp.*_ etc.


----------



## LPacker79 (Oct 18, 2004)

Or Cyclosternum sp. "Cobalt red rump." Also sometimes called a Chromatopelma species, depends on who you're talking to.


----------



## Vys (Oct 18, 2004)

_Homoeomma_, are you in denial? 

What distinguishes brasilianum from villosum, uruguayense, strabo, simono, familiare, elegance, etc? And how, as noted, does it relate to Homoeomma sp. 'blue' and sp. 'Peru'? 

Personally I think they look mostly alike Paraphysa scrofa, but I am a jackhammer in a taxonomist-world of laser-cutters.

Edit. _Curse_it! Two posters above me just becuase of the glitchiness of these boards or the connection between me and them.


----------



## Greaper (Oct 18, 2004)

Gosh, Cobalt Red Rump is truely to me one of the most beautiful T's


----------



## laila (Oct 18, 2004)

And you forgot; they're also sold as Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi.....

Here is one of mine:


----------



## Bearo (Oct 18, 2004)

laila said:
			
		

> And you forgot; they're also sold as Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi.....


Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi = Homoeomma sp. "blau" ?
weird, Herwig sold both of them and I had a look and they dont seem to look the same.. :?


----------



## FryLock (Oct 18, 2004)

*sigh*  spider at the start of the thread is most lightly what is called Homeomma.sp "Peru" (also called a Cyclosternum.sp as pointed out) and also as pointed the spider sold as pet trade E.pulcherrimaklaasi is Homoeomma. sp "blau" it's not the same thing as Homeomma.sp "Peru" tho.


----------

